# Green oak Gona be ready in 2 months



## motolife313 (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm hoping to season this nice white oak in couple months becuase there so thin. First time trying this. I may stack them and put 1"x 1" wood in between for good air flow.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 4, 2018)

23" diameter. I had a lot of chips covering my shoes.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 4, 2018)

I would save a couple of pieces to make a table for my bbq. Beautiful rounds


----------



## motocrash (Apr 4, 2018)

What's the order code on Amazon to get the FedEx driver to cut your wood? :D
In my experience it takes 3-4 months to season -hence the word season.Stacking in log cabin fashion will help with airflow.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 4, 2018)

Some people say they go 6 months


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2018)

Those rounds (slices) will be ready first, because it's ALL End Grain!!

That's why When you Kiln Dry Lumber the ends are painted to keep the Ends from drying too fast.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 4, 2018)

Green oak makes good beams for some types of construction is all I know. :D


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 4, 2018)

Time to season is widely variable on where you live.
If you'd like to speed it up, move some indoors where it will be in a warmer, dryer, climate.
Also a fan moving the air would help. Just a simple box fan on low.

Remember, wood needs to be stacked so a squirrel can get through it, but not the cat chasing the squirrel. That allows for good air circulation for drying.

I always found a year was good. Your discs are going to crack. No big deal for unprocessed ashes, but bad for decorative projects.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 4, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Time to season is widely variable on where you live.
> If you'd like to speed it up, move some indoors where it will be in a warmer, dryer, climate.
> Also a fan moving the air would help. Just a simple box fan on low.
> 
> ...


That is called checking,from a 45 yr. veteran in woodworking


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 4, 2018)

These are super thin so I'm hoping they will season fast for the smoker.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 4, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> These are super thin so I'm hoping they will season fast for the smoker.


heat and air movement is best for rapid seasoning


----------



## motocrash (Apr 4, 2018)

I didn't know you were talking about the rounds.I was looking at the split wood that isn't even oak!:oops: The thin rounds will season quick like Bear said.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 4, 2018)

motocrash said:


> I didn't know you were talking about the rounds.I was looking at the split wood that isn't even oak!:oops: The thin rounds will season quick like Bear said.


my grandfather,another woodworker, took a 2" thick round from an oak log, after it checked and then cut the log in three pieces ,and matching the grain glued it back together,still together today.Save yourself a nice round that grain in wood in pic of you with chaisaw is beautiful. I keep forgetting this is a bbq forum not this old house.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 7, 2018)

motocrash said:


> What's the order code on Amazon to get the FedEx driver to cut your wood? :D
> In my experience it takes 3-4 months to season -hence the word season.Stacking in log cabin fashion will help with airflow.


 

I helped him with the boxes everyday so he helps me cut up my wood. Jk


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 7, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Some people say they go 6 months



I'd say it depends on thickness, temp and wind, also how well it's coverd. I've got some other oak been seasoning a year and it's still. It ready. Cut 12". I think keeping the rain off it helps a lot. I hate the rain on my wood


----------



## bbqwillie (Jun 3, 2018)

Relative humidity (dew point) is the determining factor. A cord of "green" wood sitting in 95 degree temp with a 75 degree dew point (Shreveport, LA) will take much longer to season than a cord of "green" wood sitting in 95 degree temp with a 20 degree dew point (Ft. Hancock, TX).

Other factors also play in the equation, such as air flow, ambient temperature and if the wood is protected from the environment (rain). 

Wood always seeks what is called equilibrium moisture content or EMC. Read all about it here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_drying


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 21, 2018)

Just wanna say this method works well. I’ve been using it for over a month now and it burns very well!really liking the coals I get from the oak wood. Found some red oak that arborist were cutting down and I asked them for a piece so I tossed it in my fedex truck. Going to test it in couple months to see what I think about it vs the white oak I use.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2018)

Red Oak is my favorite cooking wood .


----------



## zwiller (Jul 22, 2018)

Green white oak is popular and still used often for boatbuilding as well as whiskey barrels.  White oak is waterproof but red is not.  I've steamed ribs (for a boat LOL) and was quite amazed just how flexible it got.  Crazy.  Not my pic though...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Totally agree it's all about EMC.  Gonna dry tons faster in the garage or house not subject to humidity outside.  Oak is becoming my favorite too.   Blew my mind just how much a difference it made on PP.  Game changer.


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 22, 2018)

I disagree because I’ve had wood in my garage and it will stay crack free for a couple weeks or much more. The day I put it outside it gets bunch of cracks in it. The wind is what dries it really well I think. The wood that I’m making into tables is in my house so it will dry much slower, if I were to let it dry out side it would be cracked in no time. My humidity on my weather gauge says the humidity 80 percent out side and 40 inside but the wood dries way faster outside. That’s just what I found from personal experience. And seen this happen many times


----------



## Braz (Jul 22, 2018)

The helper dogs look like Ausies. Best (smartest) dogs ever.


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 22, 2018)

She’s very loyal.cattle dog!i gave her so much attention she became kinda a jealous dog, sometimes will bully my other dogs if they try and come up to me while she is laying next to me. One time few years back Bailey came running in the room all excited but not to fast or wild and Hannah got up right away and put her whole mouth over balieys closed mouth, he was like oh shit and they paused there for about 2 seconds.  Got two other assuie shepherds. Had a really big assuie Shepherd that weight about 80 pounds but passed away at about 6-7 years old couple years back. I think he got poisoned because he was buff and really healthy. Took 3 days then he walked off and did his own thing. His name was Bailey but Hannah could kick his butt easy lol










	

		
			
		

		
	
 The piece in the middle has no glue on it. And shows no end checking.keeped it in my garage for about 2 months and it looked perfect  I left it outside one or 2 days  and it started showing about 50 checks in the sides and I think ends too, put it back inside. That was about 4 months ago and the checks have all sealed themselfs back up, same wood above cut split at same time


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 22, 2018)

Here’s how I seasoned the cookies to fast took them out of the wood shed and stacked them. I’ve used about half them. I cut the cookie drying above with the walnut at the same time as these but got it in the house right away, every cookie has a big split except the bottom one, I think even it has a small one tho


----------

